# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Overcrete Resurfacing Compound, anyone used it??

## wozzzzza

anyone used this overcrete stuff? is it any good? worth using on pathways??? https://www.on-crete.com.au/products...ry-Base-11.htm

----------

